# Dual-sport motorcycle adventure



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

Took a ride the other day on my trustworthy 92 Yamaha xt600 (35,000 miles and still going strong). Went over north Ogden pass- over the Liberty/Avon road- to Logan (gassed up) up Logan canyon to RH fork up right hand fork and down the other side into the left hand fork of the Blacksmith (saw a small rattler and tried to kill it with rocks but it got away...two miles down the road there was a camp with kids running around without shoes) down LH Blacksmith and then up Blacksmith to Hardware ranch - up Strawberry ridge to Curtis Ridge (snow drifts at roadside still over 10ft) (saw an antelope-can you believe it at almost 9500 ft?) and then back down MonteCristo thru south fork (lots of bugs-the fly fishing must be great) and back down Ogden canyon. 160 miles on 3.5 gallons of gas. It was going to be an elk hunt scouting trip, but I never took a step off the road. It would be great to have a quad or a nice truck to haul the quad or a Harley or...I make due with the $ I have...every one does double (dual-sport) duty.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, I was up on Curtis creek last Saturday on my quad and saw a antelope as well, right around the Zion spring area. That blew me away to see one up in the pines. Nice little buck too.

That trip you took on your bike sure sounds like a blast.


----------

